# How long does it take Meffert's to ship?



## Hadley4000 (Nov 7, 2008)

I just ordered a Pyraminx Crystal, and am obviously very antsy to get it. How long does it generally take mefferts.com to ship?


----------



## Garmon (Nov 7, 2008)

If I remember correctly, not that long (a week.) You will probably get it Monday - Wednesday.
I live in UK though so it might be different.


----------



## TMOY (Nov 7, 2008)

The only time I ordered something at mefferts.com it took three weeks to ship.


----------



## AlanAlanine (Nov 8, 2008)

i think they took 2-3 weeks to ship my 2x2


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Nov 8, 2008)

AlanAlanine said:


> i think they took 2-3 weeks to ship my 2x2



Wow, I hope Verdes isn't this bad. I just ordered my V-Cube set like 2 days ago. A wait like that would suck..


----------



## Tahaa (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm living in India how long will it take


----------

